

One good professor is all it takes... - aswanson
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scobleizer/966082923/

======
pg
Actually: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazytom/396171564/>

~~~
aswanson
Right...isn't it interesting how each level of innovation requires a less
esoteric skill, from quantum mechanics (Shockley), to analog electronics
(HP,etc) to digital system integration (PC's), to more and more powerful
programming languages, to the web. Each technology is not only making things
easier for the consumer, but easier for the developer/engineer to master. New
startup rule: make things easier...

~~~
euccastro
New?

~~~
aswanson
Not at all, more like a proper subset of making what people want...

